# Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen



## dooplex (23. März 2009)

*Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Netbook/Subnotebook, welches auch für Spiele tauglich ist.
Um das gleich vorneweg zu sagen: Der Hauptverwendungszweck sind natürlich, wie sich das für ein Netbook gehört, Office Anwendungen und Internet. Da ich aber ein portables Gerät für alles brauche, sollten nach Möglichkeit auch ältere Spiele, wie z.Bsp. Doom 3, GTA 3, GTA VC, GTA SA, usw... drauf laufen. Ist das alles nicht möglich, ists auch nicht so schlimm, ich will nur den besten Preis-Leistungskompromiss und dazu eure Meinung.

Ich habe bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, bin aber für weitere Vorschläge dankbar:

- ASUS Eee PC 1000HE
- ACER Aspire One D150
- Samsung NC20
- Samsung NC10

Falls ihr weitere Vorschläge hättet, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Netbook oder auch Subnotebook um die 400€.

In diesem Zusammenhang würd mich insbesondere interessieren, wie sich der Via Nano und der Via Grafikchip im NC20 gegenüber dem Intel Atom und dem GM950 schlägt.

Ausserdem würd mich interessieren, wie groß tatsächlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Intel Atom N270 und einem Intel Atom N280 System ist.


----------



## clrokr (6. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Die GMA950-Chips sind für Spiele im Grunde komplett unbrauchbar. Ich habe mal versucht KotoR 1 auf meinem Eee PC 1000H zu zocken, sinnlos. Nicht mal Tux Racer läuft flüssig. Und ich denke, dass das beim NC20 auch nicht anders aussehen wird. Doom 3 kannst du glaube ich voll vergessen.

clrokr


----------



## Kadauz (7. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*



clrokr schrieb:


> Die GMA950-Chips sind für Spiele im Grunde komplett unbrauchbar. Ich habe mal versucht KotoR 1 auf meinem Eee PC 1000H zu zocken, sinnlos. Nicht mal Tux Racer läuft flüssig. Und ich denke, dass das beim NC20 auch nicht anders aussehen wird. Doom 3 kannst du glaube ich voll vergessen.
> 
> clrokr



Full Ack!

Kannst echt vergessen mit Zocken.
Von den oben gelisteten würd ich das Samsung nc10 nehmen.


----------



## Riezonator (7. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Schau dir das mal an 

Notebooks ASUS N10J-HV024E

ist wie ein Netbook nur halt mit 9300GS und da sollte das alles drauf laufen der nachteil sind dann halt die 600€ das ist fast doppelt so viel wie die referenz eee1000h


----------



## clrokr (8. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*



Riezonator schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an
> 
> Notebooks ASUS N10J-HV024E
> 
> ist wie ein Netbook nur halt mit 9300GS und da sollte das alles drauf laufen der nachteil sind dann halt die 600€ das ist fast doppelt so viel wie die referenz eee1000h



Da ist aber immer noch der N270 drin, da wird die 9300 auch nur wenig bringen. Dann ist halt der Flaschenhals nicht mehr die Graka sondern die CPU.

clrokr


----------



## skankee (8. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Die MSI Wind U100/U90 Modelle sind gut zum zocken geeignet.
Ich habe selbst einen U90 mit 2 GB Ram und kann damit auch recht gut Spiele wie WC3 spielen.
Bei 2 GB Ram und aktuellem Bios bekommt die Graka dann bis zu 224 MB RAM Videospeicher.
Die CPU lässt sich mit Fn+F10 bequem um 8/15/24 % übertakten, in spielen wie WC3 gehen bei 24% die FPS bis zu 30% nach oben ( 27,5 auf 35,5 , wenn auf der Karte viel los ist geht es natürlich auch in den 1. Stelligen bereich ).

Das NC 20 würde ich an deiner stelle nicht nehmen weil die VIA Grafik noch lahmer ist als der GMA 950.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*



skankee schrieb:


> Die MSI Wind U100/U90 Modelle sind gut zum zocken geeignet.
> Ich habe selbst einen U90 mit 2 GB Ram und kann damit auch recht gut Spiele wie WC3 spielen.


 
sorry, aber WC3 ist URalt, das kannst du nicht mit einem rel. aufwendigen 3D-spiel inkl. simulation einer stadt wie bei GTA3 oder GTA:SA vergleichen. wenn du bei WC3 30FPS hast, dann bei GTA:SA vielleicht 10... 


hier wurde auch doom3 genannt: das läuft selbst mit dem GMA4500, der besser ist als der GMA950, grad mal mit 17 FPS auf low...


----------



## skankee (9. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> sorry, aber WC3 ist URalt, das kannst du nicht mit einem rel. aufwendigen 3D-spiel inkl. simulation einer stadt wie bei GTA3 oder GTA:SA vergleichen.



Hab ich es denn damit verglichen ? eher nicht.
Dass man neuere Spiele damit nicht sielen kann wird wohl jeder hier wissen.
Nur es gibt trotzdem einen unterschied zwischen "du kannst ältere Spiele  wie WC3 oder GTA3 noch spielen"( GMA950 ) und 
"damit läuft nur Moorhuhn"( Via Chrome ).

Wenn ich also schreibe dass der Wind gut zum spielen geeitnet sei bezieht sich das natürlich auf die Spieleleistung im Vergleich zu den anderen Netbooks und nicht im Vergleich zu Desktop rechnern ( hab gedacht das wäre in einem Thread über Netbooks klar ... ).

Ein kurzer Vergleich zwischen GMA 950 und Via Chrome:
YouTube - Eee PC 1000H: GTA 3/San Andreas
YouTube - GTA 3 on hp 2133 mini note


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*



skankee schrieb:


> Hab ich es denn damit verglichen ? eher nicht.
> Dass man neuere Spiele damit nicht sielen kann wird wohl jeder hier wissen.


 in der einstiegsfrage werden ganz bestimmte spiele genannt. wenn du dann einfach schreibst "sind gut zum zocken geeignet", dann hört sich das so an, als seien die genanten spiele auch kein problem.



> Wenn ich also schreibe dass der Wind gut zum spielen geeitnet sei bezieht sich das natürlich auf die Spieleleistung im Vergleich zu den anderen Netbooks


 dann schreib das halt auch so hin 

GTA3 mag vlt. grad noch gehen, aber SanAndreas wird selbst auf low nur ruckeln. und doom3, wie erwähnt, keine 20fp auf low selbst auf nem GMA4500.


----------



## Hombracho (18. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Ich kann bei den geforderten Angaben dieses hier empfehlen:

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Kostet zwar ca. 100 € mehr als ein Netbook, hat kein BS, aber dafür ist der Bildschirm größer, die CPU und GPU-Chip sind wirklich tauglich für ältere Games, und es hat etliche Features (z.B. DVD-Brenner).


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Wie wäre es mit einem X61 oder gar einem X300?


----------



## XxHunt3rxX (18. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Die Notebooks von One.de sind recht günstig. Da hab ich meins auch her.


----------



## CrazyBanana (18. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

wenn der atom den 950 nicht limitiert dann läuft sogar gta:sa drauf 
funzt am tablet eines freundes auch hat halt 2*2,2ghz aber den gma 950
auch battlefield 1942 läuft flüssig


----------



## Nuklon (18. April 2009)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Der Unterschied zu einem Atom mit 1,6 GHz mit HT ist aber schon extrem. CS 1.6 läuft mit nem Atom, CS:S nicht.


----------



## XeQfaN (26. August 2010)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

GTA 3 hat 15-34 FPS ^^


----------



## Gast20140710 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

ich werf mal dazu, dass auf meinem alten notebook (mit X3100) gta:vc mit gefühlten 20FPS in 1280x800 lief. quake 3 sogar flotter.

aber selbst wenn du nur ab und zu mal zocken willst: tu dir keine gma950 an


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Wenn man die Einstellungen runterschraubt wird vor allem die Grafiklast gesenkt, andere Komponenten limitieren dann eher; mit einem leistungsfähigen Unterbau schafft selbst eine GMA 950 noch GTA:SA und DOOM 3

VIA Grafikchips sind noch schlechter als die Intel IGPs und die aktuell schlechtesten überhaupt

Ich würde sagen: hauptsache kein ATOM, min. 1GiB RAM, dann sollte das schon klappen


----------



## Nuklon (28. August 2010)

*AW: Leistungsfähiges Netbook gesucht, auch zum Spielen*

Ahhh Threadnekromantie.

Wer den den Wieder gefunden? nach fast 1,5 Jahren?

Gut laufen vorallem solche Spiele wie openttd, gar nicht so richtig: Internetflashgames.


----------

